# McGrady claiming to retire early this season...



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Do you think he was being literal about it and would actually retire if he continued to play bad this season or was he just being sarcastic and letting his emotions flow.

I think he didn't really mean he would retire.. I mean who would? They would play through the season and work on their problem during the offseason..


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Did he say that during a press conference or something?

I doubt he's serious. He is probably just trying to show his disappointment about this season.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Did he say that during a press conference or something?
> 
> I doubt he's serious. He is probably just trying to show his disappointment about this season.


Yeah, I was just making sure I wasn't the only one who thinks that he was just showing his frustration.

A lot of haters take it literal as if he was going to retire..

That would be idiotic.. First of all, your better off playing 20 minutes a game and getting paid $ than just retiring.. He would rather do that than just sit around w/o a job..


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

When did McGrady ever talk the talk and walk the walk? I don't think he ever did.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> When did McGrady ever talk the talk and walk the walk? I don't think he ever did.


How about:

"I'm not worried about kids coming into the league straight out of highschool..they'll be fine..I'll take them to school everynight"

Thats talking the talk...

Walking the walk: 41 Points(15-29 FG) 11 Rebounds(2 Offensive) 8 Assists


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> How about:
> ...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!


:laugh: 

Usualy I dont agree with you, but bolding out EVERYNIGHT was hillarious. Goodwork.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Do you think he was being literal about it and would actually retire if he continued to play bad this season or was he just being sarcastic and letting his emotions flow.
> 
> I think he didn't really mean he would retire.. I mean who would? They would play through the season and work on their problem during the offseason..


I think Tracy doesn't know how to express himself professionally at times. He may have felt so frustrated that at that time he really did consider retiring from basketball. Do I believe he really would have, NO. Sometimes players reach low points in their careers and they don't have the mental toughness to stand tall. Tracy had a little breakdown, he could have handled reporters differently, but theirs nothing he can do about that now but put it behind him.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I think sometimes T-Mac should just keep some stuff to himself and not share 'em with the press.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Maybe going to college could of helped his public speaking skills. :laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Maybe going to college could of helped his public speaking skills. :laugh:


I could say something about Kobe that would make this comment minute (if you even know what the word means).. but I am more professional than that..

T-mac can always take a Speech class, he doesn't have to go to college full time for that..


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

professional? some people take these boards way to seriously.

btw, why mention Kobe every time we're talking about Tmac.
It's almost as bad as everyone who has to mention Carmelo anytime Lebron's name is mentioned. Go figure! :whoknows:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: McGrady claiming to retire early this season...*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Tracy doesn't know how to express himself professionally at times. He may have felt so frustrated that at that time he really did consider retiring from basketball. Do I believe he really would have, NO. Sometimes players reach low points in their careers and they don't have the mental toughness to stand tall. Tracy had a little breakdown, he could have handled reporters differently, but theirs nothing he can do about that now but put it behind him.


You mean he doesnt know all the canned statements that other pro sports athletes use for every single interview they do. I'd rather a guy speak his mind than say the same things all the damned time that we all know is BS. I miss Barkley being around.

Anyway, I like the little mental toughness jab ... nice one to eek in there. I dont think many players would have *stood tall* as you say after what was happening in Orlando earlier this season. Everyone takes a shot to their confidence at some point.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> T-mac can always take a Speech class, he doesn't have to go to college full time for that..


That is true, but a full college education would allow him to retire and do something else where he doesn't have to whine and ***** all the time


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> That is true, but a full college education would allow him to retire and do something else where he doesn't have to whine and ***** all the time


blah blah blah ...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> That is true, but a full college education would allow him to retire and do something else where he doesn't have to whine and ***** all the time


IF you got a full college education, you would know that he is making over 10 mil per year. He doesn't have to retire and would still get $. He can fake an injury and sit out the entire season and get paid but WHY do that.. HE DOESNT NEED TO.. He is top 3 player in the NBA right now after KG and Duncan..


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> IF you got a full college education, you would know that he is making over 10 mil per year. He doesn't have to retire and would still get $. He can fake an injury and sit out the entire season and get paid but WHY do that.. HE DOESNT NEED TO.. He is top 3 player in the NBA right now after KG and Duncan..


It's unlikely that any NBA star can "fake" an injury and sit out the rest of the season. His contract is contigent on him playing when he's able to, a medical evaluation can easily determine whether he is faking it or not. 

Tmac may not have to retire to get paid, keep in mind he was the one that made that comment. So he has to live with the backlash. 

Plus what type of mentality does a player as talented as Tmac have to have to go out and make this type of a comment. It tells everyone, other than his die hard fans(you for example), that when the things aren't going well, he's not the guy you want leading your team. It takes more than just what you do on the court to make a great leader.


----------

